# Quickborner stellen sich vor



## ouzo (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Forenfreunde,
jetzt möchten wir uns auch endlich mal vorstellen. Wir: da ist mein Lebensgefährte Bernd , meine beiden erwachsenen Töchter, 3 Katzen und ich, Astrid. 
Unser Teich ist schon mehrere Jahre alt und ich habe mich eigentlich immer nur um die Bepflanzung gekümmert. Seit letztem Jahr hat uns dann auch das Fischfieber gepackt und wir haben uns jetz ganz neu, zu unserem alten Bestand ( Orfen,Goldfische,Bitterlinge,Gründlinge + viiiiiele __ Stichlinge) ,kleine Kois (keine Japankois) zugelegt. Den Besand der Goldis werden wir im nächsten Frühjahr dezimieren (verschenken natürlich), da wir sie jetzt absolut nicht einfangen können.Im nächsten,oder übernächsten Jahr ist auch schon eine Vergrößerung eingeplant und damit werde ich bestimmt noch jede Menge Fragen ]haben. Ansonsten macht das lesen des Forums viiiiel spaß und ich schaue immer wieder gerne rein..    weiter so !
 
Der größere Teil
 

 
Der liegt schon länger hier !

 

 
Flachwasserteil

 
ich habe a l l e s  im Blick


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo Astrid und Bernd

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! 

Was für ein wunderschönes Biotop  
Gefällt mir wirklich gut  

Das hat bestimmt lange gedauert bis alles so eingewachsen ist oder?

Viel Spaß hier im Forum 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## ouzo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo Daniel,
danke für die Begrüßung ! Ein paar Jahre hat es schon gedauert ( ca. 4) ,der Teich wurde 1997 gebaut.Jetzt stehe ich jedes Jahr im Frühjahr im März/April da und denke :" alles ist eingegangen!!" und keine 4 Wochen später explodiert es förmlich. Schon beginnt das rausreissen und abschneiden+ leider alles für den Komposter, da ich keine Abnehmer finde. Im Baumarkt möchte ich manchmal die Pflanzenkäufer ansprechen, wenn ich sehe was die Minipflänzchen so kosten, um meine Überschuss zu verschenken.


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo Astrid + Bernd,

na dann sag ich doch auch noch: Willkommen bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum. 

Einen schönen Teich scheint Ihr da zu haben - leider sieht man auf den Bildern nicht so viel.  
Beim nächsten Mal können sie ruhig auch etwas größer sein (800x600 z.B.).

Bezüglich Pflanzen - evtl. kannst Du hier ja was über den Flohmarkt loswerden - es gibt viele Suchende und nur wenig Anbieter, da der Versand immer mit etwas Aufwand verbunden ist. Aber vielleicht finden sich auch Mitglieder in Deiner Nähe (schau doch mal auf die Mitgliederkarte, falls Du sie noch nicht gefunden hast  ).

Viel Spaß am Teich und hier bei uns im Forum!


----------



## Dodi (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo Astrid und Bernd!

Auch von mir: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Ihr zu uns gefunden habt! 

Ein hübschen Teich habt Ihr Euch da angelegt. - Wie Annett schon sagte, könnten die Bilder wirklich größer sein. 

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit Eurem Teich
und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg nach Quickborn - ist ja fast um die Ecke!


----------



## ouzo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo liebe Teichianer,

vor fast genau 2 Jahren haben wir uns hier in dem netten Forum vorgestellt. Im Februar 2008 haben wir mit dem Umbau begonnen, da wir Koiinfiziert waren

Heute verkünden wir die letzten Arbeitsschritte unseres Umbau. Bilder werden hier ja nicht so gerne gesehen, ich setze sie trotzdem ein

Filterkammer
 

Pflanzgraben und kleine Spaßabzweigung für die Koi unter der Brücke durch

 

Fortsetzung folgt

Spaßbecken gemauert
l
 

Filterkammerabdeckung

 

Spaßbecken fertig


----------



## ouzo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

II. Teil

Hauptteich

 

noch mal Hauptteich

 

Palmen mussten es sein !

 

Eine war für die Insel gedacht

 

Und noch ein kleiner Blickfangbonbon (Künstler war ein Profi !)

 

Wenn endgültig fertig, stelle ich noch mal Bilder ein ?


----------



## Inken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hi ihr zwei!

Das sieht ja hammermäßig aus...  Was steckt da für Arbeit drin!  Eure Anlage gefällt mir richtig gut, obwohl ich nun gar kein Koi-Becken-Freund bin.. Aber das wird richtig was für's Auge!  Insel, Koirutsche, Herz, was willst du mehr! 

Könntet ihr vielleicht beim nächsten Foto noch einen Schritt zurückgehen, damit man die Anlage als Ganzes betrachten kann? Oder von oben aus dem Fenster?


----------



## Boldi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Nabend vom Nachbarn aus Norderstedt,

sieht ja schon klasse aus, aber wo sind die Bilder mit Wasser und Koi ???

Eindeitig zu wenig Bilder !!!!

oder seit Ihr noch nicht soweit ???


----------



## ouzo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hi Inken und Martin,

danke für die lobenden Worte 

Bekomme die ganze Anlage leider nicht auf ein Bild und von oben....hmm vielleicht mit ner Leiter ?

Bernd ist seit 2 Tage am Folie verlegen, der Regen hat uns um eine Woche zurück geworfen :evil  Wir hoffen, dass am Wochenende die Wasseruhr qualmen kann. Die Fische sind zur Zeit in einem Hälterbecken ( die Kleinen).Und da der Pflanzgraben und das Spaßbecken als erstes fertig waren, hat Bernd dieses kurzerhand abgedichtet und dort verweilen jetzt unsere 12 Großen. Vorteil ist, dass der neue Filter schon seit 6 Wochen einläuft

Wenn Wasser und Fische drin sind, kommt ein Freund zum knipsen, der hat mehr Ahnung wie ich davon


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Servus Astrid & Bernd

Von mir erstmal ein allerliebstes

Herzlich Willkommen

Da habt Ihr Euch ja ein wahres Paradies geschaffen 

Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut 

Und .... wie ist der heutige Stand der Dinge .... 

Aber bitte mit Bilder in ansprechender Größe :beeten


----------



## ouzo (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke für die

wir sind gerade am Fluten 

40m³ haben wir schon geschafft und heute Abend sollen unsere großen Koi endlich umziehen können.
 Bernd muss noch einen BA anschließen und dann werden die Fischlis einzeln gekeschert, gemessen und vor allem mal vernünftig fotografiert ( dafür kommt ein Freund vorbei).
Dann kommt die provisorische Zwischenwand raus und das alte und neue Wasser wird vermischt. 
Da der Filter eingelaufen ist, sollte das funktionieren.

Haben auch nur 2 Grad Temperaturunterschied ( Leitungswasser), die Sonne spielt mit  und der Champagner ist kalt gestellt.

Bilder folgen selbstverständlich !


----------



## ouzo (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Quickborner stellen sich vor*

Hallo,

hier mal 3 ganz neue Bilder des jetzigen Standes

Wasser läuft
 

Gesamtansicht

 

Bald geschafft Jungs


----------

